# Tankmates for Convicts



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok, a brief description before I ask my question. I've been raising fish for about...5 years and had decent success if I do say so myself. After upgrading from a 5-gallon to a 20-gallon, I experimented with fancy guppies. Unfortunately, I have about 25 along with 3 albino cories in a clean, happy environment. About a year or so later, I was able to snag a sweet deal from a friend who sold me his 38-gallon along with a stand, backdrop, hood, light, and thermometer for a bargain or 50 bucks. I bought it and began some more serious raising. Since I bought it recently, I havent had much time to experiment, but i decided to go with cichlids for the time being. This is what i purchased:

-4 Pink Convicts
-1 Bolivian Ram
-3 Green Cories

I didnt want to purchase too much because of the convicts being territorial. Anyway, on to the question. In my old 5-gallon that's still set up, I put in a Paradise Fish a while back, maybe 2 years ago, who is still alive to this day. I was wondering if I could mix it in with my 38-gallon knowing that even they are territorial and it could possibly work out. Also, what are some good cheap tankmates for this tank since it's looking pretty bare. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

in the 38 gallon. once your convicts pair up, unless you have all one sex, they will either kill the other tank mates or keep them in the corner and the others will be very unhappy. http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Cichlid,%20Convicts.htm

Andrew


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

So if I wanted to put some kind of community fish in (gouramis, larger tetras, even other rams) I would probably have to move him to another tank, or isolate the one male, correct?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

that is what i would do. Actually, what i would do is take the convict back and get another ram or two, 1 male, 2 females, get 1-2 more cories, and a few tetras, 6 or more head and tail lights, phantom, x-ray, yellow banded, or some other larger tetra. 

Stock list-
3 rams
4 cories
6-8 tetras

If you planted it, you could have a very nice looking tank of south American fish. The rams will also look really cool. they are my favorite cichlids. 
good luck with the tank!
Andrew


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful information, but i dont think i can take back the male since ive had it for about a good month. i can see if theyll just take it for no cost while i pick a few other good choices. Ill see what i can do =P


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

i know that most chain (petsmart, petco, pet supplies plus, pet land, etc.) will not take back fish past 1 or 2 weeks. some smaller ones might take them for free. most mom and pop stores will take them for store credit. typically 1/3 what they are going to sell them for.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I USED to go to a really awesome family owned fish store that had the highest quality fish in town, but they recently went out of business, so i switched over to pet land or even animal kingdom because the petco over by me is terrible with everything. I'll ask my buddy tomorrow if he can take it back, and if so, I win! lol =D


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

wow...that really stinks. my mom and pop store is really good and i don't think theya re going to go out of buisness sny time soon.


----------

